# Well today many tasks were done



## frank-id (Dec 20, 2010)

Moved the 1979 Robinhood class C to some shelter. Roof still leaks.
Also began the rebuild of a 1967 Travco. The dash wiring was removed. All the gages were trashed with lots of bad wiring and no name switches that are just junk. Took out the trans shift cable. Bad engineering. Changing shifter to a car shifter floor mount. Removed the start relay and voltage regulator to relocate to a better location.
Many tasks yet to do. All decisions must be made based on the dollar spent.
Frank Any other workers?


----------



## edwinjd (Sep 8, 2011)

Sounds you got a lot of work ahead of you, Frank. Good luck!


----------

